# do we post dogs like this?



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

my friend asked me if i knew anyone who could take this GSD....i'm not sure it should be posted.

the GSD is 11 years old, 'weak in the backend', and incontinent - even w/walks and a fenced in yard it still has accidents (loose stool) in the house. no idea if food or medical issues have been reviewed. good w/kids and other dogs.

the owners have moved into a condo which doesn't take large dogs. they refuse to give the GSD to a rescue organization b/c they want it to be boarded on their terms. it is currently being boarded w/a dog groomer for $600/month, but they are looking for a new home for it. 

BUT

they are not looking for the dog to be adopted. they want to find permanent boarding where they can still access the dog/have say over it. 

personally, they either need to step up and take care of the dog (i HATE people who move places that don't accept their animals....total copout and disgusts me), OR, they need to surrender it to a rescue or at least support it finding a new permanent home. 

anyways....i said i would ask though personally i didn't see this being something viable, posting-wise.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

looks to me like they have EXACTLY what they are looking for... it just costs them 600.00 a month....
Rosa


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

well, yeah. i think this isn't supposed to be 'permanent' where the dog is currently, though the dog is fine for the moment.

i feel bad for dog, but am so annoyed by the owners - i couldn't see this being a proper listing when there are dogs who've been dumped in shelters or in rescue in need of homes, i don't think this dog has the best situation, but....i promised i'd ask, and then i found out the silliness about new permanent BOARDING. eeesh.


----------



## jakobi (Mar 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomlooks to me like they have EXACTLY what they are looking for... it just costs them 600.00 a month....
> Rosa


That's what it sounds like to me too!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

i think they're still willing to pay....i think it's that the person boarding the dog has need to have 2 carpets sent out to be cleaned plays a role in looking for a permanent boarding place, but i have to admit it's all unclear.

regardless, i feel i've discharged my promise by this thread. my friend is just horrified at how the dog has been dumped somewhere else due to the move. stupid owners!


----------



## jakobi (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm curious as to how the bill is $600.00 a month for boarding and grooming. It's $225 a month to board a 1000 lb horse!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

yeah, i didn't even want to ask that. carpet cleaning costs maybe? ....poor guy.


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

Poor dog. People are just crazy sometimes. Maybe they will get tired of the $600 and move again so they can keep their dog.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

My boarding facility is $16/day = $480/mo

I don't think $600 is that far off especially if food and grooming are included. 

Regardless, these people need to give this dog up to someone that is going to care and love for it IN THEIR HOME, not leave it to live the rest of its life out in a boarding facility. An 11 year old dog with health issues does not belong in a boarding facility.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Quiet honestly, it sounds to me like this poor old dog would be better off being put to sleep at a veterinarian's than being forced to spend his final days in a boarding kennel with occasional visits from these "owners".


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

i know, i think it's pretty sad. i think it has been boarded in the groomer's home, but i'm not sure if that's all the time, especially w/the incontinence issues and carpet damage. the dog doesn't appear to be anywhere settled, and given that it doesn't seem to be in good health....


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I agree with Historian and am involved with GSD rescue. However, at some point the decision to put a dog down must be made.

Futhermore, if the owners do not have the ability to provide the necessary care, a boarding kennel is hardly the answer.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Maybe they should try and spend the money on vet bills and help him with his poop problem.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

yeah, you would think. 

I'd hate to see him put down for a fixable problem or live out his days in limbo. 

Is there a rescue nearby that would give hospice style permanant foster care for the dog in exhange for a all vet bills paid and a high room and board fee/generous donation to the rescue group? 

I don't know. Maybe that's a bad idea. If feels like pimping out a foster home and I can see all kinds of ways it could go wrong. But my heart hurts for the dog and if they're spending that kind of money it would be nice for it to benefit him and other seniors in need.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

that seems to be a cruel and selfish thing to do to a dog to avoid the possibility of having a guilty conscience. and as long as animals are considered "property" and they are his "owners" no one will be able to help him without their consent. bless your heart, dear boy.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

This is true. It would be better if they would give the money and the dog to someone who actually had HIS best interests at heart.


----------

